# New Mini Pig In The House



## stano40 (Aug 19, 2012)

At our last farm day swap my wife spotted someone selling a mini pig and just like any goats she find she bought the pig.  The pig was described as a micro-mini X pot belly pig and she was told the 4 month old pig would only reach 35 lbs.  Somehow I don't believe the last statement about the weight.

Anyway the pigs a female and love's to be held in her blanket.  My wife bought a harness for the new pig aka Miss Piggy but when she took off the harness she noticed the harness pulled off a scab off her upper neck area.  The would is a small hole and we think she may have been bitten by a dog, but that is unknown.  We've been treating the would with bag balm and we'll keep an eye on it for infection.

Miss Piggy is kept indoors in our serama room and she has her own house (large cage) with a blanket, water bowl and food bowl.

Miss Piggy (It's a lousy picture)








Miss Piggy (A much better picture)







bob


----------



## Harbisgirl (Aug 21, 2012)

Aw, super cute! More pics please


----------



## Royd Wood (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey Bob
Not a fan of any mini animals (cattle & pigs) but you got me with that mugshot - Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Aug 23, 2012)

Hope all goes well, 

Liz


----------



## minipig (Sep 29, 2012)

Miss Piggy is so cute! Hope all is going well.

-Katie and Coccolino


----------

